# Hired a new coach...



## Stevenwithaph (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m relatively new to lifting (20 y/o and lifting for 3 years). I’m competing in my first legitimate powerlifting meet here in a few weeks. I started my training 10 weeks out so I know I didn’t have a lot of time to fix any technical issues. Is there any advice you could give me to improve my maxes prior to this meet that won’t negatively effect the lifts? I’m competing in the 198 category and the goal is 1550lb total. My coach as of now has me on a program and I’m not seeing the results I’d like to be. I don’t have enough posts to post links but I’m sure I could get ahold of anyone if needed. stevenwithaph is the IG handle to view some of the lifts.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 18, 2020)

20 years old training 3 years and totalling over 1500? What are your numbers now cuz that's some pretty elite lifting


----------



## Stevenwithaph (Sep 18, 2020)

so these are in the gym but squat is 525, bench is 365, deadlift is 620


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 18, 2020)

Thats pretty sweet...im new to the PL game but there are some guys here that can probably help you

I got a meet coming up ill be happy woth 1000 total at 200lbs


----------



## CJ (Sep 18, 2020)

In no PL coach, but with only 10 weeks to go, you need specificity. Practice the comp lifts primarily, maybe an accessory lift to address a weak area in the lift. Don't get cute, keep those as similar to the comp lift as possible.

Deload the week before the comp. Just hit your opener and call it a workout.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> In no PL coach, but with only 10 weeks to go, you need specificity. Practice the comp lifts primarily, maybe an accessory lift to address a weak area in the lift. Don't get cute, keep those as similar to the comp lift as possible.
> 
> Deload the week before the comp. Just hit your opener and call it a workout.



This. 

Plus, you hired a coach. You can only do so much in 10 weeks. So, be patient, listen to what he says, and learn.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Stevenwithaph said:


> so these are in the gym but squat is 525, bench is 365, deadlift is 620



that’s awesome man, dwarfs my lifts by a long shot


----------

